# How many actual Cynder fantards are there?



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

I see this massive influx of Cynder hate lately, and it's always due to "cynder fantards".  I haven't really specifically contacted any of these artists so far, and I always figured I was one of few when it comes to Cynder obsessions... so why are they raging so much?


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

Beats me, I see nothing wrong at all with Cynder.


----------



## Van Ishikawa (Apr 23, 2010)

never even heard of him/her/it.  apparently some spyro character?


----------



## dresil (Apr 23, 2010)

She's okay with me, not like its any different than the rest o the Spyro crew.  They are all good in their own way.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

Who?


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2010)

How could there be a massive influx of anything about a side character from an average, forgettable game?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

I haven't played Spyro since PS1. Who the hell is Cynder?


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

5 artists all drawing her being tortured/maimed/cooked =[


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2010)

We just like flaming things to be non-conformist cause everyone else is doing it :V


----------



## Tao (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> 5 artists all drawing her being tortured/maimed/cooked =[



I think that's just a fetish.


----------



## CannonFodder (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> I think that's just a fetish.


*cough* guro *cough*


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

Faris said:


> I think that's just a fetish.



Nah they seem to genuinely hate her.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> 5 artists all drawing her being tortured/maimed/cooked =[



QQQQQQQQQQ

mmm delishus dargon


----------



## SirRob (Apr 23, 2010)

Five?!?!?!! Not five!!!!!!1111

Wow. This thread is unbelievable. Five people on FA make drawings you don't like and you feel compelled to tell the world. My gosh, I think I'm gonna be sick.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

SirRob said:


> Five?!?!?!! Not five!!!!!!1111
> 
> Wow. This thread is unbelievable. Five people on FA make drawings you don't like and you feel compelled to tell the world. My gosh, I think I'm gonna be sick.



:3


----------



## Conker (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Nah they seem to genuinely hate her.


And this bothers you why?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

one.

but he has MANY accounts.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

CannonFodder said:


> *cough* guro *cough*



:3

I spend more time on gurochan than on FA.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> I spend more time on gurochan than on FA.


I have a new found fear of you...


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3
> 
> I spend more time on gurochan than on FA.



Yep. That's Z. :V


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> I have a new found fear of you...



:3 did you even read my comic?


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> :3 did you even read my comic?


You have a comic?


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Van Ishikawa said:


> never even heard of him/her/it.  apparently some spyro character?


I think it's a black and dark purple Spyro.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> You have a comic?



*pokes siggy*


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I think it's a black and dark purple Spyro.



but with a vagina.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> but with a vagina.


Boobies?


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Boobies?



sadly... no.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> sadly... no.


What's the point? Erm... Creepy, actually.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> What's the point? Erm... Creepy, actually.



dragons dont have breasts.
their young are born in eggs.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> dragons dont have breasts.
> their young are born in eggs.


I must have slept though my Dragon Anatomy class.


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> I must have slept though my *mythology* class.



fix'd


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> fix'd


Whatever.

I'm not really up on my dragon anatomy. I try to avoid DragonTails and Barney porn whenever I can.


----------



## Bando (Apr 23, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Whatever.
> 
> I'm not really up on my dragon anatomy. I try to avoid DragonTails and Barney porn whenever I can.



Who doesn't? I just know this because I'm a bit of a mythology geek.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 23, 2010)

Bando37 said:


> Who doesn't? I just know this because I'm a bit of a mythology geek.


Oh okay. It's all good.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

LINKS OR IT DIDN'T HAPPEN.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

Heres Cynder, sorry its my desktop but my noodles are cooking and photobucket takes forever to upload ;p This was already on there


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Damit, i have a folder called "cynder" with 130 files D:


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

No I want the links to cynder being cooked.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Damit, i have a folder called "cynder" with 130 files D:



So do I :3


----------



## Foxstar (Apr 23, 2010)

Burn in hell cccd9.

And they rage because of your stupid ass. Everywhere you go, you feel a reason to fanboy about that fucking pedobait dragon. You should feel proud that your rabid manchild obsessions have spawned so much art even if it's guro. It takes a true idiot/troll to do that. I can only hope that you have sparked so much hate that whoever owns the Spryo IP kills her in the most brutal fashion they can in the next game and every follow up game takes you to her bones where people piss on the remains and cheer.

inb4 you mad


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I see this massive influx of Cynder hate lately, and it's always due to "cynder fantards".  I haven't really specifically contacted any of these artists so far, and I always figured I was one of few when it comes to Cynder obsessions... so why are they raging so much?


I THOUGHT WE TOLD YOU TO STOP FUCKING THAT PILLOW


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

Arguing about fanart of an imaginary anthropomorphic cartoon dragon character from a video game designed for kids?

Only in the fandom.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

isn't cynder like a preteen dragon or some shit? 

And god dammit I can be attracted to small busted women but four legged feral -like titless lizard dragon chicks? 

Jez about as sexy as fucking an Iguana.

EDIT: Change the voice acting and she becomes a purple male dragon.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> isn't cynder like a preteen dragon or some shit?
> 
> And god dammit I can be attracted to small busted women but four legged feral -like titless lizard dragon chicks?
> 
> *Jez about as sexy as fucking an Iguana*.


Iguaaaaaaana.... ~Muuuuuuurrrrrr... :V


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> Iguaaaaaaana.... ~Muuuuuuurrrrrr... :V


 sure rub your dick on corse scales and spines. See how long you can keep it.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> sure rub your dick on corse scales and spines. See how long you can keep it.


Fuck yeah... :V


It's a slow day today...


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Bloodshot_Eyes said:


> It's a slow day today...


its four fucking thirty AM why am I awake?


----------



## Ieatcrackersandjumpcliffs (Apr 23, 2010)

What's with your obsesstion with Cynder? It might, kinda, be unhealthy... I'm actually being nice right now.


----------



## Ames (Apr 23, 2010)

I don't get why people obsess over these specific characters (Ex. Renamon)


----------



## Telnac (Apr 23, 2010)

Played/(**censored**) the Insomniac Spyro games.  Nothing with Cynder in it, tho.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


>



Man, What the Fuck is wrong with that animal's legs?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Man, What the Fuck is wrong with that animal's legs?


NOTHING!!! There beautiful! D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> NOTHING!!! There beautiful! D:


 Dude.... Your so strange.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dude.... *You're* so strange.



fixt

And its not strange cause there are others like me?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Seriously where are the pictures of her getting tourtured?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Seriously where are the pictures of her getting tourtured?



ychan D:


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> ychan D:


 Ychan? I'll look it up.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Ychan? I'll look it up.



You will be more tourtured then her if you go on ychan.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> You will be more tourtured then her if you go on ychan.


 Plz.
I'm always on 4chan. Ychan doesn't seem much worser.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Meadow said:


> fixt
> 
> And its not strange cause there are others like me?


 And the others attracted to cartoon animals with not even a touch of human anatomy are weird/strange too. 



Rainwulf said:


> Plz.
> I'm always on 4chan. Ychan doesn't seem much worser.


I think you are awesome woman.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Plz.
> I'm always on 4chan. Ychan doesn't seem much worser.



Enter at your own risk.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I think you are awesome woman.


 Thanks.



Meadow said:


> Enter at your own risk.


 
BUT I AM ALREADY THERE!


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Thanks.
> 
> BUT I AM ALREADY THERE!


How are are teh lulz?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> How are are teh lulz?


It's made of lulz. I'm now used to the internet and nothing suprises me.
Not even Ychan.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> It's made of lulz. I'm now used to the internet and nothing suprises me.
> Not even Ychan.


Why should it? Its all fun and games.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Why should it? Its all fun and games.


And it isn't even real.
Well kinda if you like confusing logic I refuse to post becuase I do not even know it.
<---- lolol 314.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> And it isn't even real.
> Well kinda if you like confusing logic I refuse to post becuase I do not even know it.
> <---- lolol 314.


 I just think its a big make-beleave pile of lulz. :V and a fine source of tit pics.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I just think its a big make-beleave pile of lulz. :V and a fine source of tit pics.


 As a wise song once said....

THE INTERNT IS FOR PRON.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> As a wise song once said....
> 
> THE INTERNT IS FOR PRON.


 True.. true... where else can you get over 9000 hours of bouncing boobs etc?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> True.. true... where else can you get over 9000 hours of bouncing boobs etc?


 Nowhere.

Unless you had your girlfriend sit on a viberating chair nonstop 24/7.. Then nowhere.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Nowhere.
> 
> Unless you had your girlfriend sit on a viberating chair nonstop 24/7.. Then nowhere.


Hey Want to go sit on a vibrating chair for me?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Dont forget fchan


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Hey Want to go sit on a vibrating chair for me?


 No thanks.

You probally could get 4chan to do it, but then again 4chan is a website.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> No thanks.
> 
> You probally could get 4chan to do it, but then again 4chan is a website.


 Dammit. and nawh /b/ is dead now.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Dammit. and nawh /b/ is dead now.


 I'm refreshing /b/ like  a dead horse.
I'm seeing nothing good.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> I'm refreshing /b/ like  a dead horse.
> I'm seeing nothing good.


 I have not gone to /b/ regularly sense 
 about 2 years ago, now when I pop in it just looks sad in comparison. =/ Too much cancer.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> I have not gone to /b/ regularly sense
> about 2 years ago, now when I pop in it just looks sad in comparison. =/ Too much cancer.


 4chan taught me about mudkips.
Is that good?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> 4chan taught me about mudkips.
> Is that good?


 that isn't _bad _at least.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> that isn't _bad _at least.


Great.
Want to hear the bad part?
I had on teennick and a justine bieber song is on right now. I'm crying on the inside now.
AND I LOST THE FUCKING REMOTE.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> Great.
> Want to hear the bad part?
> I had on teennick and a justine bieber song is on right now. I'm crying on the inside now.
> AND I LOST THE FUCKING REMOTE.


 Ughhghg Good luck. brb seeing recruiter now.


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Ughhghg Good luck. brb seeing recruiter now.


 Good think the song is over.
And k.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 23, 2010)

4chan sucks, Something Awful is always better.

Also, why people hate Cynder, in 4 simple steps:

This is a good game.

_This_ is a good game.

Hell, even *this* is a good game.

Your game? Well, to be frank, it's complete shit.

Thank you, good night.


----------



## Taralack (Apr 23, 2010)

Rainwulf said:


> 4chan taught me about mudkips.
> Is that good?



There have been some good things to come out of 4chan. mudkips, for instance, as well as lolcats and motivational posters.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Stop posting, OP.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Stop posting, OP.


Is it time for this?


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes it is.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)




----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

Her game was fine.  It was actually a really enjoyable god of war clone with color instead of brown.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Her game was fine.  It was actually a really enjoyable god of war clone with color instead of brown.


....


sethisto said:


> god of war clone with color instead of brown.





sethisto said:


> god of war clone



....

who all votes we do the same thing we did to AxelFox to this person


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2010)

Oh, it's you again.

Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder


----------



## Jesie (Apr 23, 2010)

THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST THE BEST


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

Why do furries always put fox after some random word?  

Axelfox
poonfox
nigfox
lostfox
superfox
gayfox
rainbowfox

so lulzy


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V
:V


----------



## Tabasco (Apr 23, 2010)

Cynder was a bitch of a boss in the last Spyro game I played.

Then I played Shadow Legacy and went briefly insane from the fail. When I came to, I vowed never to touch another Spyro game.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I see this massive influx of Cynder hate lately, and it's always due to "cynder fantards".  I haven't really specifically contacted any of these artists so far, and I always figured I was one of few when it comes to Cynder obsessions... so why are they raging so much?


Well, as far as I know various artists have been plagued hordes Cynder fantards like the ones who refuse to let Cynder be paired up with anyone except Spyro, or other retarded shit.

And she's just not a very spectacular character. I loved the old games and cared enough to play the new ones (they were mediocre at best), and from my experience with them, she's pretty boring and not very sexy. Typical goth chick, really. At least Krystal looks like a woman.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Baaaaaw, my favorite character is being drawn in ways I don't like.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Baaaaaw, my favorite character is being drawn in ways I don't like.



Welcome to the furry fandom.

Next situation to draw Cynder: Being Gang raped by foxes.


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welcome to the furry fandom.
> 
> Next situation to draw Cynder: Being Gang raped by foxes.



Twenty bucks says there's already porn of her being raped by Hunter.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> Twenty bucks says there's already porn of her being raped by Hunter.



Probably...but I am afraid to look.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 23, 2010)

I forgot to say OP, if you have an, um, unusual interest in a fictional character, that's fine. But I have yet to see a post by you that isn't about Cynder, she's pretty much the only thing you'll talk about here and, it will get very annoying over time and make people hate her even more.

Few people here are even Spyro fans to begin with (sadly enough I'm a Spyro fan, or at least was), and they're just not interested in talking about your internet love interest.

I know pretty well what I'm talking about here, I had obsession with Renamon when I was 15-16 and I was driving everything and everyone around me batshit insane. I urge you not to do the same, even if it provides so much lulz for us.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Welcome to the furry fandom.
> 
> Next situation to draw Cynder: Being Gang raped by foxes.


Someone please draw this, NAO.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Reminds me of something I read on youtube:

"Squeee I luv Alistair"

"He's mine"

"You made him have a threesome? Why, he is soo cute with your PC"

>.>


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Reminds me of something I read on youtube:
> 
> "Squeee I luv Alistair"
> 
> ...


Who?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Who?



Dragon Age.
You can have "Teh sex0rs" in the game..


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Dragon Age.
> You can have "Teh sex0rs" in the game..


I'm really losing my touch with videogames. It feels like they're all Halo, God of War, Mass Effect or Gears of War nowadays. :/


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I'm really losing my touch with videogames. It feels like they're all Halo, God of War, Mass Effect or Gears of War nowadays. :/



lol
Next game on my list: Mass effect. :V


----------



## mystery_penguin (Apr 23, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Heres Cynder, sorry its my desktop but my noodles are cooking and photobucket takes forever to upload ;p This was already on there
> [large desktop background]


you're really showing off your owning of Bad Company 2
Well played, well played.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 23, 2010)

I actually got bored of bad company.. but removing the icon makes it look uneven and im playing console games primarily right now so nothing new is going up.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol
> Next game on my list: Mass effect. :V


BRB Replaying Mass Effect 2 getting Fem shepard with Garrus


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> BRB Replaying Mass Effect 2 getting Fem shepard with Garrus



lol


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> lol


wut last time it was Male Shepard with Tali


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> wut last time it was Male Shepard with Tali



Didn't fox news go Apeshit over ME 1....or was it 2?


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 23, 2010)

HEy did you know you can use Gibbed's save game editor to have gay relationships in ME2? 

I shit you not


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 23, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> HEy did you know you can use Gibbed's save game editor to have gay relationships in ME2?
> 
> I shit you not



I wouldn't doubt it.

Now...about that Archdemon.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 23, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Didn't fox news go Apeshit over ME 1....or was it 2?


number 2, and later on the woman who went apeshit about it went


"My bad, thought there was actual sex in it, not suggested sex"


----------



## Vriska (Apr 23, 2010)

Toraneko said:


> There have been some good things to come out of 4chan. mudkips, for instance, as well as lolcats and motivational posters.


MUDKIPS ARE A VERY GOOD THING.

Deys mah favorite Pokemon because of 4chan.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 23, 2010)

when I saw this thread I immediately thought on how the crappy writers would kill her off.
I think it will be something like this:
http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2008/089/a/8/Spyro_comic_10_by_Cynder_and_spyro_fan.jpg


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 24, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> when I saw this thread I immediately thought on how the crappy writers would kill her off.
> I think it will be something like this:
> http://fc07.deviantart.net/fs26/f/2008/089/a/8/Spyro_comic_10_by_Cynder_and_spyro_fan.jpg



lmao I haven't seen that comic and i thought i had seen them all.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 24, 2010)

How can you cream your cheese to something that doesn't even remotely look human?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> How can you cream your cheese to something that doesn't even remotely look human?


they do it to a pillow


THAT PILLOW BE VIOLATED


----------



## sethisto (Apr 24, 2010)

Hey Cynder pillow keeps me company at night ;3

It's the same as you gay furries and your penis love.  I have my fetish and you have yours.


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

An obsession with a deformed cartoon dragon is not a fetish, you automation.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Hey Cynder pillow keeps me company at night ;3
> 
> It's the same as you gay furries and your penis love.  I have my fetish  and you have yours.


True, but I have yet to meet a gay furry who's as overly vocal about his penis love as you are about your Cynder love. The least you can do is tone it down a little. :/



Ratte said:


> An obsession with a deformed cartoon dragon is not a fetish, you automation.


Then what else do you call it?


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Hey Cynder pillow keeps me company at night ;3
> 
> It's the same as you gay furries and your penis love.  I have my fetish and you have yours.


no, its not a fetish
do us a favor and leave the forums again
Spyro Fans are completely disgusted by you >[


----------



## sethisto (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> True, but I have yet to meet a gay furry who's as overly vocal about his penis love as you are about your Cynder love. The least you can do is tone it down a little. :/
> 
> 
> Then what else do you call it?



They have entire gay rights parades.. how is that not being vocal?


----------



## Ratte (Apr 24, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Then what else do you call it?



An obsession.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> They have entire gay rights parades.. how is that not being vocal?


cause thats FLAMING GAYS


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

Dear OP:

GO AWAY

THERE IS NO CYNDER HERE FOR YOU

THERE IS NO CYNDER FOR ANYONE

CYNDER IS NOT REAL

NEITHER IS SPYRO

STOP PLAYING THOSE GAMES OVER AND OVER JUST TO STARE AT CYNDER

Also, did you just call liking teh cock A FETISH?


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> They have entire gay rights parades.. how is that not being vocal?


I meant furries, as in, people on this site.

If you must talk about this, do it on a Spyro fan forum. But my humble recommendation would be to just ignore the Cynder hate and pedo accusations or whatever kind of shit you Cynder fans are getting, go to rule 34 and keep fapping to your favorite fictional characters. That way, everybody wins!


----------



## sethisto (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> Dear OP:
> 
> GO AWAY
> 
> ...



Most fetish websites have a section dedicated to it, so yah ;p 

inb4 lifestylechoice ect


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Most fetish websites have a section dedicated to it, so yah ;p
> 
> inb4 lifestylechoice ect



It's a sexual orientation/preference.  Your thing for Cynder is an infatuation with a fictional entity who does not and CAN not exist in the real world.  They should not be confused for/mislabeled as anything else.

Also, by your logic being STRAIGHT is a fetish too.  Are we going to go down this road of me pointing out why your logic is flawed?


----------



## sethisto (Apr 24, 2010)

Tycho said:


> It's a sexual orientation/preference.  Your thing for Cynder is an infatuation with a fictional entity who does not and CAN not exist in the real world.  They should not be confused for/mislabeled as anything else.
> 
> Also, by your logic being STRAIGHT is a fetish too.  Are we going to go down this road of me pointing out why your logic is flawed?



No tbh i was just aiming for some rage, but you are too logical for it.  Gays rage so hilariously when i call it a fetish ;3


----------



## Tycho (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> No tbh i was just aiming for some rage, but you are too logical for it.



Aim higher, all you've managed to shoot was your foot.



sethisto said:


> Gays rage so hilariously when i call it a fetish ;3



I'll bet they do.  You do realize that someone calling you an imbecile does not mean rage has been achieved, right?


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

oh em gee! I LUV CYNDER! :3c


----------



## Tao (Apr 24, 2010)

I LOVE CYNDER I WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH HER


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

Faris said:


> I LOVE CYNDER I WANT TO HAVE SEX WITH HER


I HAVE A CYNDER PLUSH! (no joke!) AND I YIFFED IT!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

OH MY GOD

I LOVE PE- CYNDER


----------



## sethisto (Apr 24, 2010)

i want a cynder plush


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> i want a cynder plush



Let's just leave it at that.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 24, 2010)

sethisto said:


> i want a cynder plush


i have a cynder plush.  as well as a spyro one.... but i like my cynder more ^_^



LizardKing said:


> Let's just leave it at that.


 ive tried to have sex with it.  i cut it and sewed in a vag..... it wasnt a very pleasant experience :/


----------



## Redregon (Apr 24, 2010)

OP can have sloppy seconds after the rest of the fandom is done with her.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> They have entire gay rights parades.. how is that not being vocal?


You seriously just compared homosexuals to people who jack off to a purple videogame dragon?


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive tried to have sex with it.  i cut it and sewed in a vag..... it wasnt a very pleasant experience :/



D:
I should try that..


----------



## Usarise (Apr 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> D:
> I should try that..


 don't.  It was a fun idea, but all i ended up doing was ruining some fabric and made myself feel like i was fucking a pillow.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

what is this I dont even


----------



## SirRob (Apr 25, 2010)

(why is this thread not locked yet)


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> ive tried to have sex with it.  i cut it and sewed in a vag..... it wasnt a very pleasant experience :/


Your mother must be so proud. :3


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

i'm typing into a box


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Usarise said:


> I HAVE A CYNDER PLUSH! (no joke!) AND I YIFFED IT!


Why are you even telling us this? D:


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

I like this thread.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> I like this thread.


it will die soon, Ratte only has so much patience with idiots


----------



## sethisto (Apr 25, 2010)

:3


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> :3


I can't help but wonder, why do you like Cynder so much anyway? Now I realize you're not the only one in the fandom like this, but I generally don't understand how animals that don't even stand on two legs or have any kind of human anatomy can be fapworthy to anyone besides zoophiles.


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 25, 2010)

You know OP I agree completely. 

I can't stand the Loch Ness monster hate. I despise howthe people behind Loch Ness Terror and Loch Ness Horror and The Evil Beneath Loch Ness only made their movies to piss off people who fap to the Loch Ness monster.

I mean sure there's people who can't stop talking about the monster and feel aroused every single time they hear the word "Nessie" and feel the need to share that information with everyone but people should just be more tolerant of Nessie fans.

And what's with all the sick fucks who feel the need to pair her up with other sea creatures like Gamera. I mean for fucks sake *Gamera isn't even real!*


----------



## sethisto (Apr 25, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I can't help but wonder, why do you like Cynder so much anyway? Now I realize you're not the only one in the fandom like this, but I generally don't understand how animals that don't even stand on two legs or have any kind of human anatomy can be fapworthy to anyone besides zoophiles.



Hmm physically shes cute, and something about her overly obvious dragon curves are really sexy.  I've always been crazy about dragons though.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Apr 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Hmm physically shes cute, and something about her overly obvious dragon curves are really sexy. I've always been crazy about dragons though.


 
Being a dragon my self i would have to agree on this. She is cute and sexy looking. Great combo:-D
Maybe its a dragon thing?


----------



## Fay V (Apr 25, 2010)

I can see liking a feral character. not for fap material but for the personality of the character. I dunno why people feel the need to defend characters from the interwebs though.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

She's more cute than sexy

Fucking her would feel a bit pedo

Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder Cynder


----------



## kiro02 (Apr 25, 2010)

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/1228727 there you go.


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Fucking her would feel a bit pedo



Sethisto said he gets alot of people saying this to him. -.-


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Sethisto said he gets alot of people saying this to him. -.-



well hey i wonder why


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 25, 2010)

Its like fucking an Iguana mixed with a preteen girl which only reads from terrible screenplays while talking! 
OH MURR.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

Stargazer Bleu said:


> Being a dragon my self i would have to agree on this. She is cute and sexy looking. Great combo:-D
> Maybe its a dragon thing?


hate to burst ya bubble




its not a dragon thing


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> hate to burst ya bubble
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes it is. =.=


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Yes it is. =.=


its not

several dragons really dont see her as sexy but maybe cute

and not that sexual cute, no cute as in awwww

even several dragons dislike her really


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Yes it is. =.=


Oh yes, ONLY dragons and no other species but dragons can be sexy and cute at the same time.

Nice logic douchebags.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 25, 2010)

It's a Cynder thing then.  I don't find 90% of furry art sexy. Personal preferences all around.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Next thing you know OP is going to start phone calling and stalking Cynder's voice actresses or something.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It's a Cynder thing then.  I don't find 90% of furry art sexy. Personal preferences all around.


well good luck with your obsession, again not a fetish its obsession, of being a pedo like to Cynder. May every sane spyro fan and FAF ridicule you everywhere


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 25, 2010)

inb4 WHO/WHAT THE HELL IS CYNDER???


----------



## Alkatraz (Apr 25, 2010)

WHO/WHAT THE HELL IS CYNDER???


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

Alkatraz said:


> WHO/WHAT THE HELL IS CYNDER???


Emo/goth dragon from a trilogy of mediocre videogames that take themselves too seriously. Possibly underage.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> May every sane spyro fan and FAF ridicule you everywhere



Too late


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Too late


I'm trying to think of someone else with an obsessive interest over a fictional character to compare him with right now, but no one comes to mind except Dennis Falk, and the source of information I've found of him is lost right now. D:

Also, ROFL.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> Too late


I love how they rename it "Let this topic die"


----------



## sethisto (Apr 25, 2010)

Yah, spyro fans don't really like her much.  She keeps stealing all the spotlight on their forums ;p


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 25, 2010)

What you think:


sethisto said:


> Yah, spyro fans don't really like her much.  She keeps stealing all the spotlight on their forums ;p


The truth:


sethisto said:


> Yah, spyro fans don't really like me much.  I keep obsessing about Cynder on their forums ;p


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Yah, spyro fans don't really like her much.  She keeps stealing all the spotlight on their forums ;p


no Spyro fans are fans of the series

you have an obcession about a single character

a massive difference


----------



## BakuryuuTyranno (Apr 25, 2010)

But what would happen if Cynder and Voltron merged into one being?


----------



## sethisto (Apr 25, 2010)

The ones on the forums for the new game are fans of cynders game..


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 25, 2010)

sethisto said:


> The ones on the forums for the new game are fans of cynders game..


you mean Spyro, there is no game for Cynder :V


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 25, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Its like fucking an Iguana mixed with a preteen girl which only reads from terrible screenplays while talking!
> OH MURR.


o baybe


----------



## sethisto (Apr 26, 2010)

Crysix Corps said:


> you mean Spyro, there is no game for Cynder :V




It was Cynders game.  She was way stronger than spyro anyway.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was Cynders game.  She was way stronger than spyro anyway.


 You are a creepy fanboy who rivals any fangirl in fanaticism. 

Cynder is a minor character in a large series. 
Kinda like Angila Cross from Ratchet and clank.

(Except Angela actually had human sexual features so an obsession would be less beastaphilic.)

People don't like it when you blast your horn about her because most game fans are not insane enough to want to fuck a teenaged non-humanoid minor character from the series and would rather not know you think of her that way.

Just sayin,


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was Cynders game.  She was way stronger than spyro anyway.


then send angry letteres to activision for not renaming that part of the spyro series legend of Cynder. She doesnt have a game, she wasnt even the damn main character, she was secondary. Again She doesnt have a game at all
two
Stronger =/= main character


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was Cynders game.  She was way stronger than spyro anyway.



The three new titles are Based around Spyro and his destiny. Cynder's basically a love interest "Fuck buddy" character to appeal more to the players who are into romance, as well as a secondary heroine. 

If it was her game, she would be the main character, not a love interest.

Also: Sparx is the sidekick....and the comic relief.


Last time I played the games, Cynder wasn't that strong. she was faster than spyro, but Spyro was made to be the stronger of the two in the last title. 


Mandatory: OP is deluded, stop posting fantard.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was Cynders game.  She was way stronger than spyro anyway.


I didn't really notice any major differences when I played Dawn of the Dragon, yer just delusional. :/


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> I didn't really notice any major differences when I played Dawn of the Dragon, yer just delusional. :/



Here's Cynder.

And here :V


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> Here's Cynder.


in b4 sethisto starts stalking her


----------



## sethisto (Apr 26, 2010)

Cynder had a much larger mana pool and stronger spells.  Spyro was a melee type primarily and ran out of mana really quick, and was also really slow.


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynder had a much larger mana pool and stronger spells.  Spyro was a melee type primarily and ran out of mana really quick, and was also really slow.



So you are saying she's squishy...like a mage?

But it does not change the fact that you calling the kettle black.

Also: In b4 Annie Wilkes.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Apr 26, 2010)

So basically this is a whine about "How come there can't be only a few people being obsessive over this character?" that way there is less hate?

When I think of Cynder I think of chopping off her head and making a roast out of her. She brought upon the Spyro franchise what Krystal brought upon Star Fox.

Enough said.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynder had a much larger mana pool and stronger spells.  Spyro was a melee type primarily and ran out of mana really quick, and was also really slow.


 So they on purpose... 

made her a stereotypical bitch-class.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynder had a much larger mana pool and stronger spells.  Spyro was a melee type primarily and ran out of mana really quick, and was also really slow.


Is there really any reason to care when the game isn't even very good? Even if it was better than the previous two, it was basically the same boring button mashing as in God of War and had some terrible flight controls added to it, and the story was beyond terrible. I was almost excited about how they would conclude the trilogy but Dawn of the Dragon totally fucked the the whole storyline up the ass.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 26, 2010)

Kellie Gator said:


> Is there really any reason to care when the game isn't even very good? Even if it was better than the previous two, it was basically the same boring button mashing as in God of War and had some terrible flight controls added to it, and the story was beyond terrible. I was almost excited about how they would conclude the trilogy but Dawn of the Dragon totally fucked the the whole storyline up the ass.



yeah, to be completely fair, the first spyro game was their best one imo... it didn't take itself too seriously and the gameplay was nicely balanced platform game. (seriously, when did they decide to recast his voice actor from the silly/cheesy voice from the first one to the "i want to think i'm so sexy" voice from the later ones? the silly/cheesy voice fit his character MUCH better imo.)


----------



## The Chaos Knight (Apr 26, 2010)

Cynder?
Ew
I dont like her and I find IT to be annoying.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

cynder has no tits.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cynder has no tits.


/thread


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> cynder has no tits.


Or vagoo.


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Cynder had a much larger mana pool and stronger spells.  Spyro was a melee type primarily and ran out of mana really quick, and was also really slow.


you know what they say about mage types

"They be the first ones to be FUCKED due to every other class can promptly kick their ass"


----------



## sethisto (Apr 26, 2010)

Not in that game.  The enemies didn't even damage her !


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Not in that game.  The enemies didn't even damage her !





Elora > Cynder


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Not in that game.  The enemies didn't even damage her !


...


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Not in that game.  The enemies didn't even damage her !


you Cynderfag, have spouted complete idiocy
thus we shall enact the AxelFox upon you.

you have cross pretty much into the area of complete obsession and on FAF, we dont allow those types to be on here due to that we now know its pointless to try to save ya.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 26, 2010)

At least Krystal has boobies. D:


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> At least Krystal has boobies. D:


 and actually resembles something humanoid and not something you'd find under a heat lamp in a pet store.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

I still <3 Cynder. ^-^


----------



## KirbyCowFox (Apr 26, 2010)

He pwns Cinder.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

KirbyCowFox said:


> He pwns Cinder.


 LIES!  and btw Yoshi > Bowser.


----------



## Redregon (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> and actually resembles something humanoid and not something you'd find *under a heat lamp in a pet store*.



i think you're starting to get the why's of her fanboys' attraction to her.



Usarise said:


> LIES!  and btw Yoshi > Bowser.



no.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

This looks partially dragon, adult and sexy with human features which  which appeal to the male mind in a sane way.
(I'd tap that)​ 





this looks like a Emo-version of spyro, and looks more like an animal then anything remotely anthro, that cannot be seen in a sexual way by any sane man woman or child


Take your pic.​


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

Why is it that the fandom must corrupt my childhood. First there's porn of Sonic characters, now this?

For fuck's sake, man, how can you even sexualize something that's not even remotely human looking?



The Drunken Ace said:


> ​




The upright leg on that picture just looks fucked up.​


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Take your pic.


 I'd hit the first one.... but since neither exist i am sad


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> The upright leg on that picture just looks fucked up.


Deal with it man


Usarise said:


> I'd hit the first one.... but since neither exist i am sad


 TRue True but at least you are more attracted to a woman's figure.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> Deal with it man
> TRue True but at least you are more attracted to a woman's figure.


 Im attracted to most stuff :V   i just wanna get laid. (probably wont happen any time soon :V)


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2010)

Well, I looked up Youtube clips, because Spyro is a game I haven't played since the PS1 age.

I don't see the appeal.
Her character has less depth and more forced bouts of "deep dark past WRYYYYY ME!" angst than Shadow the fucking hedgehog.


----------



## Usarise (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Well, I looked up Youtube clips, because Spyro is a game I haven't played since the PS1 age.
> 
> I don't see the appeal.
> Her character has less depth and more forced bouts of "deep dark past WRYYYYY ME!" angst than Shadow the fucking hedgehog.


 I FUCKING LOVE SHADOW THE HEDGEHOG!


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 26, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


>



She wouldn't be so bad if not for the head.

<_<

(Though the limbs are a bit weird too)


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2010)

OP is obsessed with Cynder the same way Axelfox is obsessed with Second Life.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

Who the hell is this AxelFox? ED has nothing on him.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Who the hell is this AxelFox? ED has nothing on him.



As pathetic as he is, he's just not very interesting to write about.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 26, 2010)

LizardKing said:


> She wouldn't be so bad if not for the head.
> 
> <_<
> 
> (Though the limbs are a bit weird too)



I never did like that image of her much. Sadly it was the only official high resolution one they released.  She looks like an alien from mars attacks ;x 

I like this one a lot better but she always has spyro in front and its low res. Luckily someone eventually drew it in high res.


----------



## Armaetus (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Who the hell is this AxelFox? ED has nothing on him.



He got so fed up he called the forums a troll haven when we kept poking fun at his obsession with Second Life, so he requested a ban from here.

Also OP:



			
				Paul said:
			
		

> Like I said before, we (The Spyro Community) have no right to tell you what to think and imagine. *Really, that's the whole point of a fantasy world like Spyro; but when you talk about "cuddling" Cynder and considering your former other comments like this, of course your going to get flak.*
> 
> *This is about the general discussion of Spyro; not perverted fanfics or perverted fantasy*. If you want to talk about that, make your own site. You can even make one for free now days.



Cynder is only worth tapping if she wasn't feral...otherwise I'd look elsewhere for fap material..I'd rather tap a sergal then that. 

Just admit it you're overly obsessed over a fictional dragon in the Spyro games and we'd stop bringing up Cynder references the way we did with Axelfox and his obsession with Second Life.


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Glaice said:


> He got so fed up he called the forums a troll haven when we kept poking fun at his obsession with Second Life, so he requested a ban from here.
> 
> Also OP:




Lol wow, he seems pretty retarded if ya ask me.


----------



## LizardKing (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I never did like that image of her much. Sadly it was the only official high resolution one they released.  She looks like an alien from mars attacks ;x
> 
> I like this one a lot better but she always has spyro in front and its low res. Luckily someone eventually drew it in high res.
> 
> ...



As much as I love dragons, she looks retarded as hell.

I've seen free Poser models with better proportions, and her head is still utterly stupid.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

This is Axelfox.
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=66199
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=67575
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=61998
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=54381
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=56757
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58014
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=58373
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=57001
http://forums.furaffinity.net/showthread.php?t=38864


----------



## Scotty1700 (Apr 26, 2010)

Christ, he gives SecondLife a whole new meaning....


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

Scotty1700 said:


> Christ, he gives SecondLife a whole new meaning....


there where more of them but those ones where ignored mostly (only 1 or 2 replies) so I did not list them.


----------



## CrazyLee (Apr 26, 2010)

SO I HERD YOU LIEK SECOND LIFE?

Scary that people can spend so much money on virtual items.


----------



## Riptor (Apr 26, 2010)

I've got some good news that's relevant to the thread!

The Spyro movie has been cancelled! Didn't know there was a Spyro movie in the works? That's OK, neither did 90% of the world. Ah, let the sweet, sweet tears of Sethisto fill our frothy mugs.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2010)

Glaice said:


> so he requested a ban from here.


He requested a ban for that?

Lol. I knew Axelfox had insecurity issues going on,
but geeze. What a pussy.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 26, 2010)

Riptor said:


> I've got some good news that's relevant to the thread!
> 
> The Spyro movie has been cancelled! Didn't know there was a Spyro movie in the works? That's OK, neither did 90% of the world. Ah, let the sweet, sweet tears of Sethisto fill our frothy mugs.



It was going to be awful anyway.

If it was a Cynder movie I would be dissapointed.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was going to be awful anyway.
> 
> If it was a Cynder movie I would be dissapointed.


 You need help.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2010)

Also, Ridley totally pwns Spyro and his little emo girlfriend.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, Ridley totally pwns Spyro and his little emo girlfriend.



Easily...


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was going to be awful anyway.
> 
> If it was a Cynder movie I would be dissapointed.



Go fuck yourself



Vaelarsa said:


> Also, Ridley totally pwns Spyro and his little emo girlfriend.




YEAH HE DOES!!! Man, I need to get more metroid games.


----------



## sethisto (Apr 26, 2010)

I always get bored of metroid games.  Its like a low action shooter with zelda puzzles that aren't anywhere near as awesome.

Cool environments though.


----------



## Bloodshot_Eyes (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I always get bored of metroid games.  Its like a low action shooter with zelda puzzles that aren't anywhere near as awesome.
> 
> Cool environments though.


Have you played the side-scrollers?


----------



## Ozriel (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I always get bored of metroid games.  Its like a low action shooter with zelda puzzles that aren't anywhere near as awesome.
> 
> Cool environments though.



And the new Spyro series is a bastardization of the older games, rehashed and milked for all it is worth. 

Star fox Assault was much better. :V

All they did was take away the non-linearity of the original, the humor that was in the first three, add some celebrity names, and a reptilian pussy to make people, like you, prematurely ejaculate until they cum their pantaloons. 

Add in shitty controls and shiny new graphics, and there you go. :V


----------



## Fenrir Lupus (Apr 26, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> SO I HERD YOU LIEK SECOND LIFE?
> 
> Scary that people can spend so much money on virtual items.



Scary that people can spend so much time playing a game with no objectives whatsoever.


----------



## 8-bit (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I always get bored of metroid games.  Its like a low action shooter with zelda puzzles that aren't anywhere near as awesome.
> 
> Cool environments though.



Go die. Metroid is fun.



Zeke Shadowfyre said:


> And the new Spyro series is a bastardization of the older games, rehashed and milked for all it is worth.
> 
> Star fox Assault was much better. :V
> 
> ...



Star Fox Assault was fun for me, but that's just me.


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2010)

sethisto said:


> I always get bored of metroid games.  Its like a low action shooter with zelda puzzles that aren't anywhere near as awesome.
> 
> Cool environments though.


Maybe for the later Zelda games.

The original always had a small dungeon with a mapped out floor plan, or a boss, or a salesman ready to just hand your shit over.

In the original Metroid, you were SOL and had to find that stuff on your own. Necessary stuff. And nothing in the game's mapping was going to hold your hand and guide you to it for the sake of progression.
Hell, all the bosses ever gave you were a large chunk of missiles and a bridge (after killing both of them) to have access to the area where the final boss / Motherbrain is.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Maybe for the later Zelda games.
> 
> The original always had a small dungeon with a mapped out floor plan, or a boss, or a salesman ready to just hand your shit over.
> 
> ...



I was going to make that my avatar.


----------



## Ames (Apr 26, 2010)

Vaelarsa said:


> Also, Ridley totally pwns Spyro and his little emo girlfriend.



...because he CAN'T EVER FUCKING DIE


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 26, 2010)

JamesB said:


> ...because he CAN'T EVER FUCKING DIE


----------



## Vaelarsa (Apr 26, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> I was going to make that my avatar.


Lul.
I don't even know how I thought to make that pairing.



JamesB said:


> ...because he CAN'T EVER FUCKING DIE


He's too busy pissing Samus off for the lulz.
He doesn't have time to die.


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> Who the hell is this AxelFox? ED has nothing on him.


Read my signature -- That was his final post. :3


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> It was going to be awful anyway.
> 
> If it was a Cynder movie I would be dissapointed.


who knows maybe Cynder was in it, but who gives a fuck she isnt the main character. Her future is gonna end up like all secondaries: appear in a few games then DITCHED AND L4D


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

CrazyLee said:


> SO I HERD YOU LIEK SECOND LIFE?
> 
> Scary that people can spend so much money on virtual items.


Ya, cuz that's so much worse than tugging your tapioca tube to a videogame dragon with no boobs. :V


----------



## sethisto (Apr 27, 2010)

Taren Fox said:


> Ya, cuz that's so much worse than tugging your tapioca tube to a videogame dragon with no boobs. :V



Doesn't cost me anything


----------



## Taren Fox (Apr 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Doesn't cost me anything


It's more degrading though.


----------



## Zrcalo (Apr 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Doesn't cost me anything



except your DIGNITY


----------



## TreacleFox (Apr 27, 2010)

Zrcalo said:


> except your DIGNITY



Internet dignity doesn't count.


----------



## Jesie (Apr 27, 2010)

Well it does to some extent. It just don't value the same as real life dignity. Like the Peso compared to the American dollar- oops...


LOL, SEE WHAT I DID THAR?


----------



## Vriska (Apr 27, 2010)

Jesie said:


> Well it does to some extent. It just don't value the same as real life dignity. Like the Peso compared to the American dollar- oops...
> 
> 
> LOL, SEE WHAT I DID THAR?


WE DO NOT SEE WHAT YOU DID THAR BECUASE YOU ASKED IF WE DID.
/internet.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


> This looks partially dragon, adult and sexy with human features which  which appeal to the male mind in a sane way.
> (I'd tap that)​


Sorry mate, animu chicks can never look human. Not with those bigass eyes, that pointy chin and THAT FUCKING NOSE. Even pigs are sexier. :/



Vaelarsa said:


> Also, Ridley totally pwns Spyro and his little emo girlfriend.


[yt]xcRG-RTHSFY[/yt]​


----------



## Taralack (Apr 27, 2010)

The Drunken Ace said:


>



wtf is goin on with her leg


----------



## Verin Asper (Apr 27, 2010)

Meadow said:


> Internet dignity doesn't count.


too bad this isnt internet dignity we're talking about


----------



## sethisto (Apr 27, 2010)

Give me a dragon nose over that wicked witch nose any day.


----------



## Kellie Gator (Apr 27, 2010)

sethisto said:


> Give me a dragon nose over that wicked witch nose any day.


Unfortunately I have to agree.


----------



## Duality Jack (Apr 27, 2010)

Hey guys I googled shit and picked the most tappable dragon-like thing. and I did not notice those flaws till you pointed them out D;


----------



## TheMaskedRaccoon101 (Apr 24, 2012)

Ha ha! You're insults got nerfed! Cynder is so beutiful! I'm a Cynder fan.


----------



## Littlerock (Apr 24, 2012)

TheMaskedRaccoon101 said:


> Ha ha! You're insults got nerfed! Cynder is so beutiful! I'm a Cynder fan.



YOU SERIOUSLY JUST TRIED INSULTING PEOPLE FROM _TWO YEARS AGO_ WITH A SHITTY PIECE OF CENSORED FANTASY PORNOGRAPHY?!


Laughing my fucking ass off here. The best first post ever. Reported n' all that.


----------



## Fay V (Apr 24, 2012)

Wow, just wow...


----------

